# Help and Advice: Treatments and Loglines (Columbia and NYU)



## Robin101 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I'm applying for Columbia's screenwriting/Director's program and working on getting my one-page treatment down to actually one page. Does anyone know if we have to include a logline for Columbia's application? I'm not sure how true a treatment they want. The prompt says this:

Feature film treatment: On one double-spaced page for a film you might wish to write, or direct. The treatment must concisely relate a complete dramatic story sufficient to sustain a feature-length film, including all major plot developments and a clear statement of the resolution. The story should not be the same as the one in your dramatic writing sample or your optional video submission.

Also, Columbia wants our Autobiographical essay and film scenario to be in size 12 courier, but do they also want our treatment and other creative materials in the same font? That font is huge! It's already a challenge doing a single page, feature length treatment, but adding a logline and title in that font is beyond challenging. I did email them, but I don't expect a quick response.

Also, It seems that NYU wants more of a concept for a feature while Columbia wants something more flushed out and concrete. Is it a bad idea to use the same treatment for both schools or should I alter my idea to fit NYU?

Thanks for reading and thanks in advance for any help you can provide!


----------



## Robin101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you for replying Kaschko. This is my first time applying to film school, so I'm excited and nervous for everything that's about to happen. I spent a lot of time on this forum last year reading what you and others posted, so I would know how it all went down. It's all extremely helpful! I'm super excited to finally be able to add to the conversation and join the community. Which school did you end up going to?


----------



## Robin101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Awesome, that's my first choice! Is it everything you hoped it would be?

Also, for anyone reading this, I emailed Columbia about margin restrictions and whether or not we need to provide a title or logline for our treatment. This is what they said:

A logline and title are not required, but you may include if you wish. There are no other margin requirements.

So fill that page!


----------

